# What does PC3 12800 mean?



## CuriousGeorge

From "6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)"

There's another type that says PC3 10666.

Do these numbers matter when buying RAM?


----------



## IT-Tech

Hi...

PC3-12800 means that the Peak Transfer Rate is 12800 MB/s.
Same for the PC3-10666 (PC3-10600) it means the Peak Transfer Rate is 10667 MB/s

Yes, this does matter for various reasons. Each have a different Memory Clock Speed, Cycle Time, I/O bus clock, Data Rate, and Peak Transfer Rate.

In short, LOL, PC3-12800 is faster than PC3-10666 memory.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree

PC3-12800 is the faster RAM of the two but that doesn't mean it's the best choice for every PC.


----------



## IT-Tech

Thanks Tyree, I did leave that part out didn't I? Sorry and thanks for catching it!


----------

